# Felhők



## edios (2008 Április 24)

Gyerekkorom kedvenc időtöltése volt a bambulás az ég felé, figyelni a felhők alakváltozását, kitalálni melyik pamacsban mi rejtőzik. De anélkül is, egyszerűen szépek. 
Játszunk együtt felhős képekkel !


----------



## edios (2008 Április 26)

állatkert:


----------



## edios (2008 Április 27)

ományos


----------



## edios (2008 Április 29)

krokodil 
nem könnyű megtalálni


----------



## edios (2008 Május 2)

A mókus metamorfózisa


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 3)

*angyalkám*

szegedi felhőka téma teszik még csinálok több felhös képet és felteszem most ennyi vankiss


----------



## edios (2008 Május 4)

az őslény


----------



## edios (2008 Május 5)

fehér és fekete


----------



## Gabszi (2008 Május 6)

_
*Játszó cica*_


----------



## edios (2008 Május 7)

hangyász vagy valami hasonló, de állat


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 7)

Csatolás megtekintése 167181​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 7)

* FELHŐJÁTÉK *
 *Cathy *
Csatolás megtekintése 167183​ 
 *Kicsi Fecske* 
Csatolás megtekintése 167184​ 
 *Anamaya* 
Csatolás megtekintése 167185​ 
 *Kmaro* 
Csatolás megtekintése 167187​ 
 *B.p.* 
Csatolás megtekintése 167188​ 
 *Bigbud* 
Csatolás megtekintése 167189​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 8)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 167269​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 167272​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 167278​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 167279​


----------



## katus (2008 Május 8)

Csatolás megtekintése 167278​


----------



## edios (2008 Május 9)

Csatolás megtekintése 167181​


----------



## edios (2008 Május 9)

photoby Mike Hollingshead/Extremeinstability.com


----------



## edios (2008 Május 9)

Spuri by Flamina Grubacki


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 9)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 167526​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 9)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 167528​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 10)

*az én felhőim*

:d


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Május 10)

*Felhős tengerpart.*


----------



## edios (2008 Május 10)

Jópofa


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 11)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 167698​


----------



## edios (2008 Május 11)

szív a szívnek szívesen...


----------



## bigbud (2008 Május 11)

xxxxx


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 11)

Csatolás megtekintése 167761​


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 11)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 11)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 167804​


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 12)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 12)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 12)

Csatolás megtekintése 167811​


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 12)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 12)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 167860​


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 12)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 12)




----------



## S.Erika (2008 Május 12)

Bárányfelhő


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Május 12)

*angyalkám*

 felhő templom toironnyal


----------



## edios (2008 Május 12)

este:


----------



## kolonte (2008 Május 12)

"olyan szépek ezek a felhők,
sejtelmesek ártatlanok és természethűek."


----------



## kolonte (2008 Május 12)

" én utam a bárányfelhők útja..."


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 13)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 13)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 13)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 13)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 13)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 13)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 168019​


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 13)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 13)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 168059​


----------



## edios (2008 Május 13)

Katibogar írta:


> Ezt Neked kuldom, koszonetkeppen!


Egy felhőbámulós délután született az ötlet, mikor azon kaptam magam, hogy alakokat keresgélek az égen, mint régen...
Köszönet Nektek is a gyönyörű képekért... 
és  ilyenkor fogyok ki a szavakból...
helyette beszéljenek a felhők kiss


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 14)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 14)

Csatolás megtekintése 168149​


----------



## edios (2008 Május 14)

az ember nyomai az égen


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 15)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 15)

xxx


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 15)

*"Hogyan várhatod, hogy kezedben kinyíljon a virág, ha egy vulkán izzik szívedben."*
*Kahlil Gibran*​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 168347​


----------



## edios (2008 Május 15)

*ez a kedvencem: még mongoliában készítettem*

szkennelt kép, istenem... de akkor is a kedvencem 
csak semmi fotoshop, a színek tényleg ilyenek voltak... és a felhők. A világ legszebb felhői ott vannak. 
Azt hiszem bányászni fogok a papírképeim között, s vadul szkennelni, hogy megmutassam nektek.


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 19)




----------



## edios (2008 Május 20)

egyszerű, de szép


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 22)

cccc


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 22)

Koszike a tanacsokat, sajna az utobbi idoben nagyon elfoglalt vagyok...
De azert remelem, nem hagyjuk veszni ezt a szuper topikot!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 22)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 22)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 22)




----------



## Katibogar (2008 Május 23)




----------



## edios (2008 Május 24)

felhőfényjáték


----------



## edios (2008 Május 27)

színes felhők


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 29)

*
Csatolás megtekintése 170534​


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Május 29)

[ 
Csatolás megtekintése 170628​


----------



## edios (2008 Június 2)

a wiktionnarie szerint egy felhő ilyen --->


----------



## mirjam77 (2008 Június 3)

Ír felhők


----------



## katus (2008 Június 13)

Pünkösdi felhők!


----------



## katus (2008 Június 13)

Az előbbi folytatása,remélem jobban sikerűl!


----------



## edios (2008 Június 14)

egy kis cirrus


----------



## edios (2008 Június 15)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> *Sziasztok! Szép délutánt és estét kívánok Mindenkinek!*
> *Junius 11-én edte 7 utáni felvételek,cseresznyeszedés után készítettem a telekről.*
> *A holdat nem takarták felhők.*


Köszi Barbara! ez nagyon jó 
A harmadik képen meg egy játékmackó   épp eltakarja a szmét   Körberajzoltam, hogy lássátok mire gondoltam:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Június 15)

*Csatolás megtekintése 173393*​


----------



## katus (2008 Június 16)

Szép estét Minenkinek!

18.30 mai felhők


----------



## katus (2008 Június 16)

*dreamajának szeretettel*

kiss


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 22)

Csatolás megtekintése 174925​


----------



## Katibogar (2008 Június 24)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 24)

Csatolás megtekintése 175332​


----------



## katus (2008 Június 27)

Szia Barbi!
Köszönöm a képeket nagyon szépekkissCsináltam több fotót,de sajna nem tudom most feltennikiss


----------



## katus (2008 Június 27)

Dreamayánakkiss


----------



## katus (2008 Június 27)

Szeretettel Mindekinek!


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Június 27)

Csatolás megtekintése 175897​


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Június 29)

Viharfelhők,de még süt a Nap.


----------



## edios (2008 Július 1)

SZiasztok!
Jaj, de rég voltam, és mennyire hiányoztak a felhők! 
Egy szépség nektek!


----------



## edios (2008 Július 3)

* 
xxxxx*


----------



## edios (2008 Július 7)

Akkor most jöjjön egy madár


----------



## edios (2008 Július 8)

szellem a palackból


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Július 8)

Esőfelhők,de milyen csodálatos a Hold.


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Július 8)

Esőfelhő,de még a Nap is süt,csodálatos.


----------



## katus (2008 Július 14)

*Szép napot kivánok!*

yyyy


----------



## edios (2008 Július 14)

yyyy


----------



## RelaxR (2008 Július 15)

*A felhők*

Csatolás megtekintése 178657


----------



## edios (2008 Július 15)

fényjáték


----------



## edios (2008 Július 16)

a nagy akvárium


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 16)

*Julius 14*

Készülődik a vihar!


----------



## edios (2008 Július 17)

paci az égen


----------



## edios (2008 Július 17)

oké, egy kicsit nagyobb méretben


----------



## edios (2008 Július 18)

hullám alul és felül


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 21)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 21)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 21)




----------



## edios (2008 Július 21)

bongyorka


----------



## edios (2008 Július 23)

mint aki a felhőkön átesett:


----------



## edios (2008 Július 25)

naplemente felhőkben


----------



## edios (2008 Július 28)

UFO az égen...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 29)

rózsaszínben


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 29)

fényesen


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Július 29)

*angyalkám*

felhők szökökuttal


----------



## edios (2008 Július 29)

szellemarc...


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Július 30)

Budapest,tavaszi esőfelhők.


----------



## edios (2008 Július 30)

mint tűz az égen...


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Július 31)




----------



## edios (2008 Július 31)

*maradjunk a csészealjaknál...*

ufófelhő-flotta


----------



## Radványa (2008 Augusztus 1)

*vihar után*

Csatolás megtekintése 182122​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Hatalmas felhőtőlcsér*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Napot takaró felhő örvény*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 1)

*Egy turbánt viselő férfi fejet ábrázoló "felhőcskének" látszik.*


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 1)

bárányfelhők fenn az égen


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 2)

*naplemente*

svájci módra .....


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 2)




----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 3)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


>


Barbi! 
Itt egy arc a felhődön :


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 3)

edios írta:


> Barbi!
> Itt egy arc a felhődön :


Szia Edios!
 Jé tényleg, én nem is vettem észre?!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 3)




----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 3)

*drámai színek*

gomolygás


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 4)

*éjszaka*

éjszakai világító felhők:


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Augusztus 4)

Hopsz! Valamit elcsesztem :S Na majd most!


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 5)

*éjszaka*

no még egy, a sötétben fehér felhőkből


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 5)

*tyndal sugarak*

mennyei


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 6)

*angyalkám*

Felhők ill. naplemente


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 6)

Balaton borulás


----------



## iildi (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## iildi (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## iildi (2008 Augusztus 7)




----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 8)

*no lássuk...*

hát megint csak ekkorka :-D


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 9)

Hát én is probáltam de nekem sem sikerült.


----------



## iildi (2008 Augusztus 9)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 11)

*angyalkám*

 nálunk ilyen felhők vannak!


----------



## [email protected] (2008 Augusztus 11)




----------



## fahéj (2008 Augusztus 11)

eSSS


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 14)

*rajzol a nap*


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Augusztus 14)

*angyalkám*

felhők


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 14)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 15)

:-d


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 15)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=445>
*Felh&otilde;k & Részecskék*

A Föld átlagos felh&otilde;borítottsága 60 százalék körül van. Akkor figyelünk felé rájuk leginkább, amikor esik az es&otilde;. De a felh&otilde;k 90 %-ból nem hull es&otilde;. A felh&otilde;k nagyon fontos szerepet játszanak a Föld energiaháztartásában. A Napból érkez&otilde; sugárzás egy részét képesek visszaverni, így ez a visszavert h&otilde; már nem melegíti a Földet. De képesek elnyelni a Földr&otilde;l érkez&otilde; h&otilde;sugárzást, és így a leveg&otilde;t melegítik. Ebben az esetben úgy viselkednek, mint egy üvegházgáz.


</TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*Enciklopédia
Csatolás a
Felh&otilde;k & Részecskék fejezethez*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*1. Különböz&otilde; troposzférikus felh&otilde;k. St: stratus, Sc: stratocumulus, Nb: nimbostratus; Ac: altocumulus, As: altostratus; Ci: cirrus, Cs: cirrostratus, Cc: cirrocumulus; Cu: cumulus, Cb: cumulonimbus.
szerz&otilde;: J. Gourdeau. A nagyításhoz kattints a képre! (75 K).*



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD>
*Felh&otilde;típusok és képz&otilde;désük*

A sztratoszférikus jégfelh&otilde;kön kívül, amelyeket csak ritkán figyelhetünk meg, és általában csak a sarki területeken, minden felh&otilde; a troposzférában a földfelszín és 15 km magasság között képz&otilde;dik. Latin neveket adunk a felh&otilde;knek, az alakjuktól és a magasságuktól függ&otilde;en. Néhány felh&otilde;típus gyakran es&otilde;t okoz, míg mások, például a magas felh&otilde;k, szinte soha.
A felh&otilde;k vízcseppeket vagy kicsi jégrészecskéket tartalmaznak, ha a környez&otilde; leveg&otilde; hidegebb, mint 0°C. A cseppek egy, kondenzációnak nevezett folyamatban képz&otilde;dnek. Ez akkor történik, ha a leveg&otilde;ben vízg&otilde;zként jelenlev&otilde; vízmolekulák koncentrációja túl magassá válik. Azt mondjuk, hogy a leveg&otilde; telített vízzel és nem tud több nedvességet megtartani.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=445>
*Részecskék / Aeroszolok*

Minden folyékony és szilárd részecskét a leveg&otilde;ben, ami nem tartalmaz vizet aeroszolnak (leveg&otilde;ben oldott anyagnak) nevezünk.
Az ilyen aeroszolok lehet a talajról származó por. Csak gondolj a Szaharában lév&otilde; nagy homokviharokra. Por biztosan képz&otilde;dik a városainkban is, például a korom az iparból és az autókból származik. Az óceán fölött lév&otilde; tiszta leveg&otilde;ben lév&otilde; részecskék tengeri sót tartalmazhatnak (tengeri só aeroszolok). A permet, amit a hullámverés okoz, elpárolog a leveg&otilde;ben, és a sótartalma részecskék formájában a leveg&otilde;ben aeroszolként lebeg tovább. Miel&otilde;tt még elérnéd a tengerpartot, már messzir&otilde;l az ajkaidon érezheted a tenger ízét.


</TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*2. A tenger feletti troposzférából származó ásványi por. &copy; 1999, The National Academy of Sciences*



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=445>
Gombák spórája, baktériumok, pollenek, biológiai bomlás termékei … mindezeket nevezhetjük aeroszoloknak, és egyes részecskék mérete lehet 100 &micro;m, vagy akár több is. Másrészt a méretskála másik végén az aeroszolok lehetnek néhány molekulából álló, úgy nevezett molekula clusterek. A modern részecskemérés lehet&otilde;vé teszi még a 3 nm-es részecskék megfigyelését is (azaz milliméter 3 milliomod részét). Tipikusan ilyenek a kénsav aeroszolok, vagy más kicsi szerves aeroszolok, amelyek kémiai reakciók révén a leveg&otilde;ben képz&otilde;dnek.
Hasonlóan a légkörben lév&otilde; többi összetev&otilde;höz, az aeroszolok nemcsak képz&otilde;dnek, hanem el is távoznak a légkörb&otilde;l.


</TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*3. Az erd&otilde;tüzek is aeroszol források
Itt egy Elefántcsontparton pusztító t&ucirc;z látható
*


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>

</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*4. Aeroszolok transzportja: szennyezés örvénylik az Atlanti óceán fölött, Franciaország nyugati partja közelében (alul balra).
forrás: NASA. A nagyításhoz kattints a képre! (68K)*



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD>
Egy lehetséges mód a száraz ülepedés, ami egy egyszer&ucirc; folyamata a légkörb&otilde;l való kikerülésnek, köszönhet&otilde;en a gravitációnak és a felületekhez való tapadásnak. Másik mód, amikor esik és a részecskék kimosódnak, az es&otilde;cseppek révén visszakerülnek a talajra. A felszínhez közeli aeroszolok (< 1,5 km) fél és kett&otilde; nap között maradnak a leveg&otilde;ben. A magasság növekedésével a tartózkodási id&otilde; is megn&otilde;. Azok az aeroszolok, amelyek a sztratoszférába vulkánkitörések alatt kerülnek akár 1-2 évig maradhatnak a légkörben. Akárcsak a felh&otilde;knek, a részecskéknek is hatásuk van mind a napfényre, ami a légkörön áthaladva eléri a Földet, mind a Földr&otilde;l származó h&otilde;sugárzásra. A részecskék csökkenthetik a légkör átereszt&otilde;képességét.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD width=445>
*A vízciklus*

Az óceánokban tárolt 1.4 milliárd km<SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP>3</SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP> vizet összehasonlítva a légkörben lév&otilde;, mindössze 12.900 km<SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP>3</SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP> –nyi vízzel (körülbelül 0.001%-a a Föld vízforrásainak), ez utóbbi elhanyagolhatónak t&ucirc;nik. Azonban az éghajlati rendszernek fontos. El&otilde;szöris, a víz a leveg&otilde;ben egy folytonos mozgásban lév&otilde; anyag. Körülbelül 500.000 km<SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP><SUP>3</SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP></SUP> halad át minden évben a légkörben evaporáció, kondenzáció, es&otilde; és hó révén. A légköri mennyiség évente 40-szer cserél&otilde;dik ki. Másrészt, csak a légkörben lév&otilde; víz a teljes vízmennyiség azon része, amely nagyban befolyásolja a Földre érkez&otilde;, vagy az &ucirc;r felé haladó sugárzást. Ha a víz mennyisége a légkörben a globális melegedésnek köszönhet&otilde;en magasabb lesz, és átlagosan több felh&otilde;nk lesz, akkor ennek er&otilde;s befolyása lesz Földünk energiaegyensúlyára.


</TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>

</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*5. A globális vízkörforgás
forrás:



US Global Change Research Programme
A nagyításhoz kattints a képre! (95 K)*



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=10 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=bottom align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>
*6. Képzeletbeli h&otilde;mérsékletek, ha a Föld eltér&otilde; albedójú, különböz&otilde; felszínekkel lenne befedve. Minél magasabb az albedó (= a visszavert napsugárzás aránya), annál hidegebb a Föld. szerz&otilde;: J. Gourdeau.*



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=15>



</TD><TD>
*Felh&otilde;k hatása az éghajlati rendszerben*

Ha a felh&otilde;k teteje fehér, visszasugározzák a sugárzást, mint a hó és a jég. De a légkört melegen is tartják, mert hasonlóan az üvegházgázokhoz, a h&otilde;sugárzást abszorbeálják. Mindkét hatás befolyásolja az átlagh&otilde;mérsékletet a Földön, pozitív vagy negatív irányban. Földünk átlagh&otilde;mérséklete 15°C. Baloldalon láthatod, hogy milyen lenne a h&otilde;mérséklet, ha az egész Föld hóval, sivataggal, mez&otilde;gazdasági területtel és erd&otilde;vel, vagy óceánnal lenne beborítva. Elképzelheted, hogy 10 %-kal több hófehér felh&otilde;nek milyen er&otilde;s hatása lenne. Azonban a felh&otilde;k nem mindig fehérek, és néhány felh&otilde; üvegházhatása képes még a megnövekedett napsugárzás reflekciónál is nagyobb hatást kifejteni (= megnövekedett albedó).


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=left height=3>



</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left>*7. Különböz&otilde; felh&otilde;knek más és más az albedójuk. A legkisebb az albedója a víznek, mintegy 8 %. szerz&otilde;: J. Gourdeau*

Ahogyan látjuk, a felh&otilde;knek nagyon különböz&otilde; tulajdonságaik vannak, amik továbbá a légkörben lév&otilde; részecskék tulajdonságaitól is függnek. Ez teszi nagyon nehézzé, hogy el&otilde;re lássuk, mi történik akkor, ha a globális felmelegedés magasabb vízg&otilde;ztartalomhoz vezet a légkörben, és ennek következtében több felh&otilde; képz&otilde;dik.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 15)




----------



## dreamaya (2008 Augusztus 15)

:twisted: :roll: *KÜLÖNBEN DÜHBE JÖVÜNK* :roll: :twisted:​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 185408​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 185409​ 
Csatolás megtekintése 185410​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Orografikus felhő képződése egy hegycsúcs fölött*
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kép:Cumulus_cloud.jpg
*Cumulus felhő*



 
*A szárazföld felett felmelegedett levegő feláramlása révén keletkezett felhők*


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 16)

*felhőtípusok no1.*

Barbi tudományos hozzászólása fellelkesített, aminek következtében kis agyam hátsó zugában üldögélő gondolat előretörekedett. Egyszóval lássuk a felhőtípusokat, mik ezek, hogyan jönnek létre, természetesen képekkel. 
Kezdeném a kedvencemmel, a ritka, s csak pár percig élő Kelvin-Helmholtz féle felhőkkel. Ime: 






Tudni kell, hogy a légkör nem egységes, homogén, hanem különböző sűrűségű, hőmérsékletű és mozgású légrétegek, területek jellemzik. A felhőképződésnek rengeteg összetevője van, ami mind-mind befolyással bír a felhő kialakulására, annak milyenségére: légnyomás, hőmérséklet, szél, kondenzmagok milyensége és mennyisége, stb.
A fent látható hullámzó gyönyörűség kialakulásához egy meglévő hétköznapi felhő kell és kivételes körülmények.

Egyébként nem véletlen, hogy a felhők hullámszerű mintája nagyon hasonlít a tavakon, tengereken erősebb szélben kialakuló tarajos hullámokra - hiszen ott is ugyanezek a fizikai körülmények állnak elő. No lássuk kissé részletesebben:

Tehát szükség van egyrészt két légréteg hőmérsékletének különbözésére, páratartalmuk (telítettségük) erőteljes különbözésére, valamint arra, hogy a két egymás feletti légréteg eltérő sebességgel mozogjon ugyanabba az irányba. 
Az alsó légréteg egy sűrű, párában gazdag réteg, a felső száraz, kevésbé sűrű. A hullámok kialakulását a felhajtóerő, a gravitáció, a mozgás és a sűrűségkülönbözet okozza: amikor a száraz és a párás légréteg határfelületén elkezdene kiegyenlítődni a két réteg sűrűsége, ahogy a természet rendje követelné, a mozgás közbeszól. A felső, szárazabb, kevésbé sűrű réteg "elcsúszik" az alsó rétegen, vagyis fellép az ún. szélnyírás. A lassabb rétegben - ami a gyorsabb mellett lemarad - örvények jönnek létre, az örvényekben azonban már nagyobb felületen érintkezik a két eltérő sűrűségű réteg, így hamarabb kiegyenlítődik a különbség. A Kelvin-Helmholtz felhők emiatt rövid életűek, mindössze percekben mérhető az élettartamuk. 
Egy kis animáció erről: 
http://fluid.stanford.edu/~fringer/movies/shear_convect/kh.gif


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 16)

*Egy kis elmélet*

*A felhõk osztályozása* 
Az igény, hogy a felhõket valamilyen szempontok szerint csoportosítsák már a XVIII. században felmerült. A felhõosztályozás lényege, hogy egyes csoportokat felállítva az idõjárás alakulásának követése könnyebbé válik. A felhõképzõdés módja ugyanis meghatározza a felhõ jellemzõ szerkezetét és a belõle hullható csapadékjellegét is. 
A felhõket a következõképpen osztályozhatjuk _alakjuk és felépítésük_ alapján: 
_I. réteges_ szerkezetû felhõk: 
Réteges szerkezetû felhõ két féle módon keletkezhet. Alul mozdulatlan hideg levegõ fölé délies irányból enyhe, nedves levegõ áramlik, majd ez a két levegõtömeg a határfelületen keveredik és rétegfelhõ keletkezik. Ebbõl gyakran fordul elõ szitálás, ónos szitálás fõleg tél vége felé. A másik lehetõség a melegfrontokhoz kapcsolódik, ilyenkor az érkezõ meleg, nedves levegõ felsiklik a hideg levegõre és így történik a határfelületen keveredés, lehûlés majd a réteges felhõ. A réteges felhõk függõleges kiterjedése kisebb a vízszintes kiterjedésénél. A réteges felhõk télen gyakoribbak, térben és idõben is csendes csapadékot adnak. 
_2. gomolyos_ szerkezetû felhõk: 
A gomolyfelhõ legegyszerûbben úgy alakul ki, hogy a felszín egyenetlen melegedése folytán a környezeténél melegebb (kisebb sûrûségû) levegõ felemelkedik, kisebb nyomáson kitágul és lehûl, majd a telítési szintet elérve kicsapódik a nedvességtartalma. Minél melegebb a feláramló levegõ hõmérséklete a környezetéhez képest annál intenzívebb a feláramlás, fejlettebbek felhõk. A madarak és a vitorlázórepülõk ezeket a feláramlási területeket szeretik kihasználni. Gomolyfelhõk azonban nemcsak helyi felmelegedés hatására alakulhatnak ki, hanem frontokhoz kapcsolódó emelés hatására is. A gomolyos felhõk a nyári félévben a gyakoribbak, jelentõs mennyiségû, intenzív záporszerû csapadék hullhat belõlük, elõfordulhat zivatar, jégesõ, felhõszakadás. 
_3. réteges gomolyfelhõk:_ 
Ez a típus átmenet a gomolyos és réteges szerkezetû felhõk között. Keletkezhet úgy, hogy a gomolyfelhõk egy bizonyos magasságban szétterülnek vagy úgy, hogy rétegfelhõ meghullámosodik. Ez a meghullámosodás történhet besugárzás hatására vagy domborzati okok miatt. 
A domborzat hatását kicsit részletesebben a következõképpen kell elképzelni. A hegyvonulat feláramlásra kényszeríti a levegõt. Ha elég magas a hegy az emelkedés és hûlés miatt egy bizonyos magasságban a hegy szélfelõli oldalán felhõzet alakul ki, csapadék hull. A hegy szélárnyékos oldalán ezzel szemben leszálló légmozgás alakul ki, amelynek felhõoszlató hatása van. Ha a légkör állapota és a hegy geometriai viszonyai megfelelõek a hegység szélárnyékos oldalán hullámokat vet a légáramlás, itt _hullámfelhõk_ alakulhatnak ki. 
A fõn kialakulása is ehhez a jelenségkörhöz tartozik. A fõn ugyanis a hegy szélárnyékos oldalán leszálló meleg szél. Ez az eredeti, a hegységnek nekifutó szélnél azért melegebb, mert amíg emelkedik és a nedvesség kicsapódik benne, addig a hûlése nem olyan határozott a kicsapódáskor keletkezõ hõ miatt. Viszont amikor belõle a nedvesség kicsapódott, erõsen melegszik és végeredményben melegebb lesz a hegy lábához érkezve, mint a kiindulási szinten a hegy szélfelõli oldalán volt. 
A Meteorológiai Világszervezet (WMO) hivatalos osztályozása a magasság és forma szerint tesz különbséget a felhõosztályok között. 
<table class="MsoNormalTable" style="" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr style=""> <td colspan="2" style="padding: 0cm;"> *Latin név és rövidítése*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> *Magyar név*​ </td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> *Szint*​ </td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cirrus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Ci 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> pehelyfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> magas 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cirrostratus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cs 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> fátyolfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> magas 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cirrocumulus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cc 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> bárányfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> magas 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Altostratus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> As 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> lepelfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> középmagas 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Altocumulus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Ac 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> párnafelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> középmagas 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Stratocumulus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Sc 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> gomolyos rétegfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> alacsony 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Stratus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> St 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> rétegfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> alacsony 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cumulus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cu 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> gomolyfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> alacsony 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Nimbostratus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Ns 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> esõrétegfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> több szintet átfog 
</td> </tr> <tr style=""> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cumulonimbus 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> Cb 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> zivatarfelhõ 
</td> <td style="padding: 0cm;"> több szintet átfog 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​
Magasszintû felhõk (Magyarországon <st1:metricconverter productid="6000 m￩ter" w:st="on">6000 méter</st1:metricconverter> fölött)
Cirrus (Ci), pehelyfelhõ: fonalas, rostos szerkezetû, jégkristályokból áll, árnyékot, csapadékot nem ad.
Cirrostratus (Cs), fátyolfelhõ: igen vékony rétegû, tisztán jégkristályokból áll, halo jelenséget okoz, ezüstös színû felhõ, csapadékot nem ad.
Cirrocumulus (Cc), bárányfelhõ: egymástól elkülönült apró gomolyok, melyek hullámos sorokba rendezõdhetnek, tisztán jégkristályokból áll, csapadékot nem ad.

Középmagas szintû felhõk (Magyarországon 2000-<st1:metricconverter productid="6000 m￩ter" w:st="on">6000 méter</st1:metricconverter> között)
Altostratus (As), középmagas rétegfelhõ: egyenletesen szürke, zárt felhõtakaró, a Nap helyzete látszik, csapadékot nem ad, vagy legfeljebb kis mennyiségû csendes esõ, vagy hó eshet belõle.
Altocumulus (Ac), középmagas gomolyfelhõ: apró gomolyokból áll, rétegszerû, csapadékot nem ad.

Alacsonyszintû felhõk (Magyarországon <st1:metricconverter productid="2000 m￩ter" w:st="on">2000 méter</st1:metricconverter> alatt)
Stratocumulus (Sc), réteges gomolyfelhõ: lapos gomolyokból áll össze, többnyire nem teljesen zárt, csapadékot nem ad.
Stratus (St), rétegfelhõ: magasban képzõdött ködhöz hasonlít, egyenletes, zárt takaró, szitálás, ónos szitálás lehet belõle.
Cumulus (Cu), gomolyfelhõ: különálló, alul sík, felül kupola alak (karfiol), zápor, hózápor, dara eshet belõle.

Nagy függõleges kiterjedésû felhõk
Nimbostratus (Ns), esõrétegfelhõ: alacsonyan képzõdött, egyenletesen sötétszürke, vastag, melegfronti felhõ, a tipikus szomorú idõ felhõje, elõfordulhat másodlagos felhõzet. Csendes esõ vagy havazás fordulhat elõ belõle.
Cumulonimbus (Cb), zivatarfelhõ: nagy függõleges kiterjedésû felhõ, alsó része egyenetlen, felül üllõre hasonlít, a troposzféra tetején szétterül. Heves zápor zivatar, jégesõ, felhõszakadás fordulhat elõ.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 16)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Augusztus 17)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok nekem sajnos nem sikerült a képfelrakás másként.
Azért így is meg lehet nézni, de jóbb lenne nagyobban


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 19)

ccc


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 19)

HG3FCB BARBARA írta:


> Sziasztok nekem sajnos nem sikerült a képfelrakás másként.
> Azért így is meg lehet nézni, de jóbb lenne nagyobban



Hol akadsz el?


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Augusztus 20)

edios írta:


> Hol akadsz el?


Sajnos teljesen az elején. 
Nekem olyan szájbarágósan kell 
leírni mert különben nem megyek semmire.


----------



## CSODÁS (2008 Augusztus 21)

Augusztusi esőfelhők.


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 22)

Katalina írta:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> .. ezért most Nektek adom a lexebb képemet.. ( csak lekicsinyítem )



Nohát, most miért nem látható az a csudálatosság?  Nagyítóval sem találom...:mrgreen:

Gyűjjék hát egy kis augusztus 20-a:


----------



## Katalina (2008 Augusztus 22)

próbálom hagyományos (nem mosószerrel,hanem) technikával feltenni a szépségesemet..


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 23)

*maszatok*

felhőpamacsok


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 24)

*mamma cirrus*

cccc


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 26)

*kémények felhők felett...*

avagy felhők felett mindig süt a nap:


----------



## edios (2008 Augusztus 26)

*egy kis giccs...*

ccc


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 1)

*angyalkám*

 felhők


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Szeptember 4)

Egy rádiós találkozó helyszínén készítettem a fotókat


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Szeptember 4)

Társasági összejövetelen készített felhős képeim folytatása.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Szeptember 4)

KS


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Szeptember 4)

SK


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 4)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Szeptember 8)




----------



## edios (2008 Szeptember 10)

*isztria*

Köszönöm Nektek az elmúlt napokban feltöltött sok-sok képet, sajátot és művészit egyaránt. 
Fahéj képinváziója után eltűntem gyorsan egy kis időre - no persze nem amiatt  - hanem egy kis pihenésre. Onnan hoztam Nektek egy-két horvát felhőcskét, sajátkezűleg.


----------



## edios (2008 Szeptember 12)

*nyuszi ul a felhoben...*

... felhon szundikalva . na jo, ez eppen nem szundikal


----------



## edios (2008 Szeptember 18)

*különös...*

gomolyfelhők


----------



## fahéj (2008 Szeptember 19)

x


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 23)

megpróbálom kicsiben..

Itt éppen sütni akart a nap, de nem találta a receptet..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 23)

később már ment neki önállóan is...


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 24)

*angyalkám*

 sajár készitésü felhős képek


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 24)

:d


----------



## Smicii (2008 Szeptember 24)

*dr Koppány György - dr Csomor Mihály: Felhők (Búvár zsebkönyvek)*

Végre valamit én is adhatok...

http://www.4shared.com/file/60252032/7d975fed/Felhok.html


----------



## edios (2008 Szeptember 26)

*angol felhők London felett*

Fahéj: remélem már nincs büntiben az ujjad 
Katalina: jó kis napsütögetés... ezek szerint odafenn sem megy minden simán 
Angyalkám: kiss
Smicii: hálás köszönet a könyvért... gyermekkorom egyik kedvence kiss

Hát akkohr Néktek égy kís árisztohrátikus ángol félhok :-D:-D
kicsiben és nágyban


----------



## fahéj (2008 Szeptember 27)

Tüzijáték vagy futó szörny?


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 29)

ma SEM engedi a képfeltöltést


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Szeptember 29)

*angyalkám*

képek felhősek


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Szeptember 29)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 29)

*az én felhőim..*

hajnal..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 29)

folytatás


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 29)

még 1..


----------



## edios (2008 Szeptember 30)

Ilyenek vagyunk : 
http://www.artsg.hu/festmeny_107.htm


----------



## monikabota (2008 Október 1)

*Foto album*

Gyerekkorom kedvenc időtöltése volt a bambulás az ég felé, figyelni a felhők alakváltozását, kitalálni melyik pamacsban mi rejtőzik. De anélkül is, egyszerűen szépek. 
Játszunk együtt felhős képekkel ! :grin:


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 1)

*saját fotók*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 2)

*Pécs*

Felhő és a Tv torony


----------



## katus (2008 Október 6)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!
Köszönni jöttem,és elmondani nem tudok képeket felrakni,már jó ideje.Az ok amiért elmaradt a sok szépséges kép.Remélem lesz megoldás ismét tudjam feltenni a gépre,és megmutatom neketek is, amit én látok!
Sok szép felhőt kivánok Nektekkiss


----------



## Szamica (2008 Október 6)

Saját készítésű képeim


----------



## Szamica (2008 Október 6)

Saját készítésű képeim


----------



## fahéj (2008 Október 9)

Este felé.


----------



## fahéj (2008 Október 9)

*Kis kedves!*


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 9)

katus írta:


> Szép napot Mindenkinek!
> Köszönni jöttem,és elmondani nem tudok képeket felrakni,már jó ideje.Az ok amiért elmaradt a sok szépséges kép.Remélem lesz megoldás ismét tudjam feltenni a gépre,és megmutatom neketek is, amit én látok!
> Sok szép felhőt kivánok Nektekkiss


Szia Drága Katus! kissTényleg már milyen régen nem raktál fel ide és máshová sem képeket.Kivánom hogy minnél előbb megoldodjanak a technikai problémák a gépeden és újra láthassuk azt a sok szépet amiben részed volt, és megőrökitetted
Szép napot kívánok Neked is szeretettel!kiss
Barbi


----------



## edios (2008 Október 9)

*mint egy kisangyal*



katus írta:


> Szép Napot Mindenkinek!
> Köszönni jöttem,és elmondani nem tudok képeket felrakni,már jó ideje.Az ok amiért elmaradt a sok szépséges kép.Remélem lesz megoldás ismét tudjam feltenni a gépre,és megmutatom neketek is, amit én látok!
> Sok szép felhőt kivánok Nektekkiss



Szia Katus!
Visszavárunk! kiss


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 13)

*Felhő*


----------



## fahéj (2008 Október 19)

Varga Ákos Endre:

A második felhő 

Neonfény táncol az ezüst felhő alján, 
egy csillag nézi őket, alig látszik, halvány 
A szél játszik a fákkal, elsodor pár árnyat, 
vihar készülődik, a béke még várhat!


----------



## fahéj (2008 Október 19)

*Minden kedves felhőimádónak!*

Varga Ákos Endre:

A gyűjtemény 

Ez itt egy felhő, a legelső darab, 
elpárolog mindjárt, és semmi se marad 
utána, csak ez a fénykép, 
ennyi volt számára mindössze a lét... 





Ez itt egy másik, büszke záporfelhő, 
hatalmas szeleket és árvizeket keltő 
s ha véghezvitt már mindent, amire született, 
eltűnik és más fogja majd kelteni a szelet... 





Ó, ez itt nem felhő, ez itt az én lelkem, 
hogy vihart kelt vagy esőt hoz, azt még nem is sejtem, 
lehet, hogy elpárolog, nem is marad nyoma, 
de lehet, hogy a szelek elébb elragadják tova... 





Vihar szeretnék lenni - néha, máskor inkább nem: 
bárányfelhőként szeretném élni az életem...


----------



## edios (2008 Október 21)

*felhőzuhatag*

Fahéj - ezer köszönet a versért kiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 Október 21)

*angyalkám*

 nagyon szép felhőket láttam gratulálok!


----------



## Snoopy88888 (2008 Október 21)

szép képek grat a készitöknek


----------



## Snoopy88888 (2008 Október 21)

nálam a favorite az mikor vmi szölös kert felett van egy nagy felhö esik az esö és süt a nap, csodálatos


----------



## edios (2008 Október 23)

*egy felhő az űrből*

Ez a kék színben ragyogó felhő 75-85 kilométeres magasságban jött létre. A NASA kapta lencsevégre Mongólia nyugati része felett a kora hajnali órákban. 
A felhő azért világít, mert a hagyományos felhőkhöz képest nagy magasságban alakult ki. Napkelte előtt az égbolt még sötét, de a horizont alatt lévő Nap fénye már megvilágítja. A felhő visszaveri a napfényt, s ezért fénylik. 
A hagyományos felhők ilyenkor még nem látszanak.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 23)




----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 23)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=428>Szárazföldet kirajzoló felhők 
*A tenger tavasszal, nappal, derült időben általában hűvösebb, mint a szárazföld. A felhőképző, felszálló áramlások ilyenkor a szárazföld felett alakulnak ki. Az azonban ritka, hogy a jól ismert szabály ekkora területen jelentkezzen, mint e heti műholdképünkön.*

Felvételünk Angliát és Walest, Németalföldet, illetve Írország és Franciaország egy részét mutatja. A tenger a felvétel közepén a La Manche csatorna, északkeleten az Északi-tenger, a Brit-sziget és Írország között pedig az Ír-tenger. 

A szárazföld felett mindenütt a kellemes tavaszi időben keletkező gomolyokból álló sorozatok, az úgynevezett felhőutak látszanak. Franciország közepén (a kép alsó széle) egy óriási zivatarcella felhőzete látható, míg a francia parton, Hollandiában, Dél-Írországban és Közép-Angliában a kisebb pamaccsá sűrűsödő felhők helyi zivatarok.


<CENTER>



</CENTER>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=428>A tenger felett azonban alig látunk felhőt. Megcsodálhatjuk azonban a Temze és a Severn torkolataiban tengerbe kerülő, vörösbarna hordalékot, illetve a folyami és parti hordalékon tenyésző, a vizet türkizszínre festő fitoplanktont végig az angol és francia partok mentén. Különösen szép, ahogy a plankton a Csatorna-szigetek (a francia partok előtti Jersey és Guernsey) körül kavarog.

Az Aqua műhold MODIS-rendszerének felvételét április 8-án rögzítette az ELTE műholdvevő állomása.

</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=20>



</TD><TR><TD vAlign=top align=left width=20>



</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left width=428>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Október 24)

felkelő nap ( és a ) házak..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Október 24)

most van a nap lemenőben...


----------



## fahéj (2008 Október 24)

bunny


----------



## edios (2008 Október 27)

*tengeri viharfelhő*

és nemsokára esik


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 27)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 27)




----------



## Borella (2008 Október 28)

Bizarr felhők: Samantha Clark fotója​


----------



## Borella (2008 Október 28)

*



*​ 
*Weöres Sándor: Déli felhők*​ 
Domb tövén, hol nyúl szalad,
s lyukat ás a róka:
nyári fényben, napsütésben
felhőt les Katóka.​ 
Zöld fűszál az ajka közt,
tenyerén az álla...
A vándorló felhő-népet
álmosan csodálja.​ 
Elől úszik Mog király,
kétágú az orra,
feje fölött koronája,
mint a habos torta.​ 
Fut mögötte a bolond
szélesen nevetve -
nagy púpjából szürke kígyó
nyúlik az egekbe.​ 
Törött kordén utazik
egy kopasztott kánya,
s haját tépve Bogyóvére,
a király leánya.​ 
És utánuk cifra ház
gördül sok keréken,
benn a cirkusz hercegnője
öltözködik éppen.​ 
Száz ruháját, ékszerét
odaadná szépen,
csak egy hétig futkoshatna
lenn a nyári réten.​


----------



## Borella (2008 Október 28)

*Weöres Sándor: Alkonyi felhők*​ 
Szállnak az alkonyi felhők,
mint halovány-haju lányok,
tűz-szinü csillag az ékük,
libben a fátyol utánok.​ 
Mennyei őzre vadásznak,
nincs nyoma égi vadaknak.
Lassan a hegyre hanyatló
hold poharába zokognak.​ 




A képek Tigger's photo-blogjából valók​


----------



## Borella (2008 Október 28)

*Jó éjszakát, kedves Edios és további kellemes felhő-gyűjtést!*​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 Október 29)

*Tiszadob*

Andrássy - kastély
felett
felhők​<NOSCRIPT><!-- Medián WebAudit Index Tech Digicam 1/2 --></NOSCRIPT><!-- audit part one end -->


 
<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var gaJsHost = (("https:" == document.location.protocol) ? "https://ssl." : "http://www."); document.write(unescape("%3Cscript src='" + gaJsHost + "google-analytics.com/ga.js' type='text/javascript'%3E%3C/script%3E"));</SCRIPT><SCRIPT src="http://www.google-analytics.com/ga.js" type=text/javascript></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript> var pageTracker = _gat._getTracker("UA-333944-2"); pageTracker._initData(); pageTracker._trackPageview();</SCRIPT>


----------



## fahéj (2008 November 2)




----------



## fahéj (2008 November 2)




----------



## fahéj (2008 November 2)




----------



## Optimista (2008 November 2)

ÓÓ!


----------



## Borella (2008 November 2)

fahéj írta:


>


Fahéj, ez olyan mint egy táncoló égi varázsló, gyönyörű!


----------



## edios (2008 November 3)

*vörös szőnyeget Nektek!*

Borella: üdvözöllek a topikban kiss. Remélem látunk, hallunk Tőled még!
Fahéj, gyönyörű alakú felhőkre bukkantál! Ezer köszönet! kiss
Barbi: kiss


----------



## fahéj (2008 November 5)

Szia Borella! 
Ha már megláttad benne a varázslót, akkor megtudod mondani nekem, hogy ez itt milyen sor, hanem libasor?  Mert én itt libát nem látok. 






Edios!
Csuda lelőhelyre bukkantam (sajnos nem arany), hozok még.


----------



## fahéj (2008 November 5)

Oroszlánkölyök




Love is in the air...


----------



## fahéj (2008 November 6)




----------



## fahéj (2008 November 6)




----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

fahéj írta:


> Szia Borella!
> Ha már megláttad benne a varázslót, akkor megtudod mondani nekem, hogy ez itt milyen sor, hanem libasor?  Mert én itt libát nem látok.
> 
> 
> ...


Fehér uszkárok sora! Sok kis ugrabugra fehér uszi kutya felhőből!:-D
Jók a felhőid Fahéj, nekem az égi varázslód vezet, lenyűgöztél vele!


----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

edios írta:


> Borella: üdvözöllek a topikban kiss. Remélem látunk, hallunk Tőled még!
> Fahéj, gyönyörű alakú felhőkre bukkantál! Ezer köszönet! kiss
> Barbi: kiss


Nézegetlek néha Edios, szépek a felhőid. Olykor-olykor benézek, hozok felhőt neked, verset meg csak akkor, ha olyan hangulatban vagyok és találok is felhőset...


----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

Még néhány szép felhő


----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

Még felhők


----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

Ezeket én fotóztam idén augusztusban Visegrádon. Szeretettel hozom neked Edios.


----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

*Ivan Ajvazovszkij (1817-1900) orosz festő műveiből*
(rég-volt felhők...)


----------



## edios (2008 November 7)

fahéj írta:


> Szia Borella!
> Ha már megláttad benne a varázslót, akkor megtudod mondani nekem, hogy ez itt milyen sor, hanem libasor?  Mert én itt libát nem látok.
> 
> 
> ...



Fahéj! Csak hozzad-hozzad őket!
libának nem liba, az bizots, nekem két lábon járó kiskutyáknak tűnnek


----------



## edios (2008 November 7)

*felhőzene*



Borella írta:


> Nézegetlek néha Edios, szépek a felhőid. Olykor-olykor benézek, hozok felhőt neked, verset meg csak akkor, ha olyan hangulatban vagyok és találok is felhőset...



Ahogy kedved tartja  kukkants be, időzz egy kicsit, hozzál és vigyél szép felhők látványát. 
Egy kis felhőzene Nektek!
http://egyszervolt.hu/dal/szaloki-agi-szallnak-az-alkonyi-felhok.html


----------



## Borella (2008 November 7)

edios írta:


> Fahéj! Csak hozzad-hozzad őket!
> libának nem liba, az bizots, nekem két lábon járó kiskutyáknak tűnnek


Nézz vissza egy lapot Edios, én ugyanerre tippeltem, két lábon ugrándozó uszkárokra!:-D


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 7)




----------



## kari34 (2008 November 7)




----------



## kari34 (2008 November 7)




----------



## kari34 (2008 November 7)




----------



## edios (2008 November 13)

*hajrá topik*



Borella írta:


> Köszi Barbi, a helyzet az, hogy van ám nekem is felhőgyűjteményem, bár topikot nem indítottam, de Ediosnak tudnia kell, hogy mások is gyönyörködnek a felhőkben...



és ez a célom


----------



## edios (2008 November 13)

Borella írta:


> Köszi Fahéj a zelismerést:-D, asszem, nem a mennyiség, a minőség számít, és abban te elől jársz! Nálam meg azért dominál a mennyiség is, mert gyűjtögető-halászó-vadászó életmódot folytatok, már ami a fotókat illeti:mrgreen:



Borella: a zsákmány színe-java jöhet! 

Én most kissé visszavonulok családi okokból kifolyólag. Addig is gyarapodjék a topik!
Időnként rátok nézek, ám!!


----------



## edios (2008 November 19)

*felszállt a sas*

...csakhogy maradjunk az állatoknál


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 22)

Múlt héten készítettem ezeket a fotókat az erkélyünkről.
folyt köv.


----------



## edios (2008 November 23)

*mancs*

 Köszi Matanza! Kellemes meglepetés vagy!


----------



## katus (2008 November 24)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek!*

A mai reggeli kép ahogyan világosodik!


----------



## Gabszi (2008 November 24)

Szombat délután, a hóesés előtt.


----------



## Borella (2008 November 24)

Edios, Fahéj, Katus, Barbi, Gabszi,
gyönyörűek a képeitek, gratula!
Fahéj, elképesztő, miket szerzel!
Még egy felhős mese is jött, Edios gyűjteménye egyre gazdagabb!


----------



## edios (2008 November 28)

*mit keresett isten a felhőben?*

nos:


----------



## mannasimon (2008 November 29)

*Balcsinál *


----------



## angyalkám (2008 November 29)

*angyalkám*

 Azok a csodálatos Felhők!!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 November 29)

Szombathelyen készítettem ezeket a fotókat.


----------



## katus (2008 November 30)

*Napfelkelte ma reggel!*

Szeretettel hoztam Nektek!


----------



## fahéj (2008 November 30)

Üdv néktek!

Vajon mi van a végén?! 
Csatolás megtekintése 215429


----------



## edios (2008 December 3)

Kedves Mannasimon!
Gyönyörűek, hát akkor milyen lehet a jobbcsinál??!! :mrgreen:

Katus, Fahéj, Barbi, Angyalkám, Borella, Gabszi! Legyen szép napotok... ööö... azaz... szép felhőitek!


----------



## katus (2008 December 5)

Hoztam a mai napfelkeltét Mindenkinekkiss


----------



## angyalkám (2008 December 5)

*angyalkám*

 felhők


----------



## fahéj (2008 December 8)

Repülősök


----------



## fahéj (2008 December 9)

Itt valaki bújkál.


----------



## dreamaya (2008 December 10)

Csatolás megtekintése 219179​


----------



## sirkan49 (2008 December 11)

Hajnali színek és felhők​


----------



## edios (2008 December 12)

*a lecke folytatódik: viharfelhők*


"Cumulonimbus (Cb), zivatarfelhõ: nagy függõleges kiterjedésû felhõ, alsó része egyenetlen, felül üllõre hasonlít, a troposzféra tetején szétterül. Heves zápor zivatar, jégesõ, felhõszakadás fordulhat elõ."


----------



## fahéj (2008 December 13)

edios írta:


> az a kis sunyi a sötét felhő mögött?



Ó, igen.  Talán Gollam.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2008 December 16)

Még nyáron készítettem. A világos felhő felett gomolyog a sötét felhő.


----------



## Borella (2008 December 22)

*Kedves Felhősök, benéztem boldog Karácsonyt kívánni nektek és szerencsés Újévet kevés felhővel!*


----------



## edios (2008 December 26)

*karácsonyi égbolt*

Boldog Karácsonyt Mindenkinek!


----------



## edios (2008 December 30)

*egy kis melegség*

Nagy Oszkár: Nyári égbolt
Olajfestmény


----------



## Borella (2008 December 31)

*FBÚÉK!*
Felhőtlenül Boldog Új Évet Kívánok nektek kedves felhősök!


----------



## Trove (2009 Január 1)

Budapesti naplemente


----------



## Trove (2009 Január 1)

.


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 1)




----------



## edios (2009 Január 2)

*ködfelhő*

Köszönöm Trove a gyönyörű képeidet!

A köd nem más, mint az égből lepottyant felhő ...


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 2)

B. Ú. É. K!!!


----------



## edios (2009 Január 7)

*zoo*

nagyban: 







és kicsiben:


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 11)




----------



## edios (2009 Január 14)

*éjszakai égbolt felhők felett*

Fahéjnak kiss


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 15)




----------



## edios (2009 Január 15)

*kis szornyecske*

nagyban:






kicsiben:


----------



## katus (2009 Január 17)

*Tegnapi fotók !*

Szép napot kivánok !


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)

xxx


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)

Álmomban ott vagyok azon a vitorlás hajón.
:wink:


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 18)




----------



## edios (2009 Január 18)

*a párom fotója*

egy kis spanyol égbolt elefánttal és repülőgéppel és egy arccal. remélem észreveszitek


----------



## venado (2009 Január 19)

*shioulette of a dog...*

with a brave guy


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Január 22)

Még a nyáron készítettem.


----------



## edios (2009 Január 22)

*párom fotója 2.*

tőle ugyanonnan


----------



## venado (2009 Január 22)

*horses in the sky*

wild horses


----------



## venado (2009 Január 24)

fény hatalma


----------



## fahéj (2009 Január 25)

edios írta:


> egy kis spanyol égbolt elefánttal és repülőgéppel és egy arccal. remélem észreveszitek



Hiába gúvadok, akkor se látom.:shock: Részemről szabad a gazda!


----------



## edios (2009 Január 27)

*kicsi birkák vonulnak*

és még mindig a párom tollaival (enyhe képzavarban) ékeskedek


----------



## Borella (2009 Január 27)

edios írta:


> Nem találom Borellácska


Berajzoltam neked Edios, körvonalaztam, amit látni véltem
(Nézd meg nagyítóval, úgy jól láthatod a rajzot)


----------



## dreamaya (2009 Január 30)




----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Január 30)

....


----------



## venado (2009 Január 31)

*Barcelona*

Horizon from Montjuic kastély  <o></o>


----------



## venado (2009 Február 3)

*Barcelona*


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 3)

*Budapest felett...*




Budapest felett...


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 3)

*Zongor Gergely fotója*

Zongor Gergely fotója


----------



## edios (2009 Február 3)

venado írta:


>


Gracías por tus fotografías, venado. kiss Is that last one is also from Barcelona?
Do you know which part of the city is that one?:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 5)

.


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 5)

.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 6)

Az en felhoim egyike:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2938971697/" title="Beasts in the sky by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3203/2938971697_403851f55f.jpg" width="500" height="361" alt="Beasts in the sky" /></a>


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Február 6)

Budapest felhői.
Esőfelhő.
Esőfelhő,süt a Nap.


----------



## edios (2009 Február 18)

Inatir írta:


> Most látom hogy van már itt kép csak én nem tudom megnézni...


Most már tudod, és légy üdvözölve!

Esküvőmre készülődöm, ezért kissé hanyagolom kedvenc felhőim. Gyorsan pótlom is felhőrengeteggel, ami lginkább egy torz izémicsodára hasonlít.


----------



## Inatir (2009 Február 18)

*Gratulálok*





[/IMG]


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Február 19)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 21)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Február 22)

Itt van egy tacsi.
Jó készülődést Edios.


----------



## fahéj (2009 Február 22)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Február 22)




----------



## edios (2009 Február 23)

fahéj írta:


> Itt van egy tacsi.
> Jó készülődést Edios.



Köszi Fahéj! kisskiss
És a tacsit is, észre sem vettem, annyira a nagy bumszlira koncentráltam. 
Hiába, ami nagy az nagy :-D

És itt egy februári délutános felhőkép:


----------



## edios (2009 Február 23)

Inatir írta:


>


Neked is köszönöm Inatir!
Tudtad, hogy a te képeden a fecskék mellett egy felhőben egy ugró állat rejtőzik?

Neked is egy februári délutános kép, sok szeretettel:


----------



## aanne_36 (2009 Február 26)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Február 27)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Szia fahéj! Ezeket a csuda klassz felhőfotókat Te csináltad?



Hali!
Jaj, jaj, jaj, dehogy!!!!!!!! Na jó, 1-2 kivétellel igen, de sajnos nekem csak a telcsimben van fényképezőm, de az se valami nagy teljesítményű.

Ezek amiket felteszek, máshonnan szerzek be, és irigylem azokat akik ennyire értenek a fényképezés rejtelmeihez. No meg persze van olyan mázlijuk, hogy mindezeket élőben lássák.

Ezeket én csináltam még tavaly, idén még nem volt mit fényképezni.

Csatolás megtekintése 254941Csatolás megtekintése 254942

Csatolás megtekintése 254943Csatolás megtekintése 254944_Külön köszönet a szitakötőnek, hogy ott volt a szárítókötélen és a felhőcskének, mert így feltehettem ide. Csak sajnos a telcsim tökéletlensége, hogy nem látszódik a szitakötő mosolya. :--:_

Csatolás megtekintése 254945Csatolás megtekintése 254946

Csatolás megtekintése 254947Csatolás megtekintése 254948

Csatolás megtekintése 254949


----------



## fahéj (2009 Március 4)

Csatolás megtekintése 256795Csatolás megtekintése 256796
Csatolás megtekintése 256797Csatolás megtekintése 256798
Csatolás megtekintése 256799Csatolás megtekintése 256801
Csatolás megtekintése 256802Csatolás megtekintése 256803
Csatolás megtekintése 256804Csatolás megtekintése 256805
Csatolás megtekintése 256806Csatolás megtekintése 256807


----------



## Inatir (2009 Március 7)

Ez tegnap délutáni fotó.


----------



## edios (2009 Március 9)

*lencsfelhők*

A lencsefelhők (altocumulus lenticularis) többnyire nagy kiemelkedések felett, valamivel azok mögött, az áramló levegőben kialakult állóhullám révén jönnek létre. Ennek megfelelően állófelhők, tehát nem mozdulnak el. Miközben a gáz áramlik bennük, egyik oldalukon folyamatosan keletkeznek, míg a túloldalon feloszlanak.
A hegynek ütköző levegő felemelkedik, eközben lehűl és nedvességtartalma idővel kiválik - ez alkotja a felhőt. Nem sokkal azután, hogy a nedvesség elkezd kicsapódni, a gáz már süllyedni is fog. Ekkor a vízcseppek elpárolognak, ezért az állóhullámnak csak a "csúcsa" jelentkezik felhőként. Emiatt a felleg viszonylag kicsi és jól körülhatárolt lesz, így alakul ki a látványos lencse alak.
forrás: origo
kép: TIm Thompson


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 10)

edios írta:


> A lencsefelhők (altocumulus lenticularis) ...


Lehet, hogy jól bepánikolnék azt híve hogy UFO-kat látok, de akkor nagyon szeretnék ilyet saját szememmel látni. És persze lencsevégre kapni!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Március 10)

Budapest felhői


----------



## Inatir (2009 Március 12)




----------



## edios (2009 Március 12)

*kis lapos*

még mindig febuár


----------



## apaa (2009 Március 15)

*Égi hangulatok*

Csatolás megtekintése 261089
Csatolás megtekintése 261090
és egy napkutya (nálam ez hegyek felett, fátyolfelhő sávokban volt látható)


----------



## ruzar (2009 Március 15)

Saját kép:




http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/4773/img0100l.jpg


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Március 15)

Azok a csodálatos felhők!!


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Március 15)

Esti napsütötte felhő.


----------



## ruzar (2009 Március 15)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/9411/jd310065.jpg


----------



## yaz (2009 Március 16)

*Naplemente...*

...és egy kutya ül a jobb oldali felhő tetején. Szó ami szó, bár én fényképeztem, de be kell valljam, nem én vettem észre. 

Csatolás megtekintése 261516


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Március 16)

​


----------



## Pici74 (2009 Március 19)




----------



## Pici74 (2009 Március 19)




----------



## durcy_galex (2009 Március 19)

​


----------



## fahéj (2009 Március 24)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Március 24)




----------



## edios (2009 Március 27)

*csak felhők*

utazás közben


----------



## edios (2009 Március 31)

*böszme felhő*


----------



## edios (2009 Április 4)

*egy felhő az űrből*

Az űrből a felhők egészen más formákat mutatnak, hiszen sokkal nagyobb, átfogóbb méretet tudunk egyszerre átlátni. Bizony jóval nagyobbat, mint a föld felszínéről, egyszerű szemlélőként. 
Ez a "kósza" felhőpamacsrengeteg is egy 380x325 kilométeres területet fedett le, valahol a Csendes óceán felett. 
Olyan bagolyszerű, ugye?


----------



## Steve65 (2009 Április 5)

*Felhő*

Felhők fentről.


----------



## alive (2009 Április 6)




----------



## Moncsa1978 (2009 Április 6)

Repülőről készített képek....


----------



## Sirkánkán (2009 Április 7)

*igaz nem felhö*

Igaz,hogy nem felhő,de meg ne kérdezzétek mi ez!Pedig voltam repülős,de ilyet még nem láttam....


----------



## alnissza (2009 Április 7)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Április 13)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## ruzar (2009 Április 14)

Nem saját kép, de gyönyörű.


----------



## kamiro (2009 Április 16)

a kedvenceim


----------



## edios (2009 Április 18)

*felhőprojekt*



Liliensan írta:


> Pisiltetek már felhőben?


még nem 



A képen Dubai egyik legújabb projektje, a Felhő, a libanoni Atelier Hapsitus-tól látható A 300 méter magas lábakon állóépítmény úgymond, az állandóan változó, rohamosan növekvő város álmát materializálja. A húszezer négyzetméteres felépítményben szabadidőközpont: tó, kertek, teraszok, sétautak és sportcentrum kapna helyet. A feljutás a lábakban elhelyezett lifteken át lehetséges. Nos... no comment


----------



## tareen (2009 Április 24)

Az unvarunkból fényképeztem. Sztem szép!  Imádom a felhőket.


----------



## fahéj (2009 Április 25)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Május 19)




----------



## edios (2009 Május 28)

*Monte Alban, Oaxaca, Mexikó*

felhőtömeg Monte Alban felett


----------



## km576 (2009 Június 7)

mennyből az angyal...


----------



## km576 (2009 Június 7)

Sziasztok!

Ez a kép a 2009.06.05én készült, a 8. kapu aktiválás világméretű eseményéhez kapcsolódtunk, és egyszercsak megláttuk ezt az angyalszárnyat.


----------



## km576 (2009 Június 7)

Szintén akkor és ott készült...voltak még érdekes alakzatok de azokat én nem annyira tudtam kivenni


----------



## edios (2009 Június 10)

*blue mood*

at night


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Június 26)

Félelmetes esőfelhők,ömlött belőlük az eső!


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 27)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 27)

​


----------



## HG3FCB BARBARA (2009 Június 27)

​


----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## carly (2009 Július 3)




----------



## edios (2009 Július 5)

*barika*


----------



## edios (2009 Július 8)

*vulkán által kilyukasztott felhő*

A Nemzetközi Űrállomás fedélzetéről készült a látványos fotó, amely 2009. június 12-én, működés közben mutatja a Kuril-szigeteken található Szaricsev-vulkánt.


----------



## dittas (2009 Július 29)

Szeretem a felhőket. Vihar után.


----------



## Kriszti215 (2009 Augusztus 5)

Eger


----------



## hegyipatak (2009 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Mahron (2009 Augusztus 8)

Egerben lakom és hálisten esténként van lehetőségem csillagokat nézni. Számomra az a legszebb, amikor a holdat eltakarja némi felhőfoszlány és ez kicsit misztikussá teszi az egészethttp://hirek.csillagaszat.hu/files/images/2008/12/20081201-bezak-gyor2.jpg


----------



## napdap (2009 Augusztus 8)




----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 11)




----------



## fahéj (2009 Augusztus 20)

A pilisi hegyek közt...


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 20)




----------



## edios (2009 Augusztus 24)

*cső alakú fellhők Ausztráliából*

egy friss érdekesség


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 28)

Nagyon érdekesek azok a csőfelhők.



Nálunk csak ilyenek vannak...


----------



## dittas (2009 Augusztus 28)

... meg ilyen galambosak


----------



## edios (2009 Szeptember 6)

edios írta:


> ... felejts el a "csak"-ot...
> így szebb: Nálunk ilyenek vannak.
> 
> Köszönet a képeidért!
> ...



hát akkor itt lenne:


----------



## dittas (2009 Szeptember 6)

Ezek se mindennapiak, gratulálok hozzájuk! Ezek augusztus végi felhők, sok ilyet szeretnék még látni az őszi szürke ég helyett, ami nemsokára jön.


----------



## dittas (2009 Szeptember 8)

Még mindig nyarat ígérő felhők.


----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## carly (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## CsillaLaura (2009 Szeptember 9)




----------



## casey02 (2009 Szeptember 9)

.


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 13)

A mostanában népszerű "apokalipszis felhő"-ből kettő.


----------



## Borella (2009 Szeptember 14)

Szia Edios! Rég jártam erre, de most sikerült néhány szeptember eleji budaörsi felhőt elcsípnem


----------



## Borella (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Borella (2009 Szeptember 14)




----------



## suzanne.baker (2009 Szeptember 15)

A felhők fölött mindíg süt a nap!


----------



## edios (2009 Szeptember 17)

*fent*

http://kepfeltoltes.hu/090917/mammatus-storm-clouds_san-antonio1_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg
http://londonist.com/2009/02/happy_cloud_in_pictures.php?gallery0Pic=5#gallery


----------



## venado (2009 Szeptember 18)

a kutya


----------



## edios (2009 Szeptember 19)

*asperatus*



carly írta:


>


Carly, köszönöm a képeidet!
A fenti a kedvencem közülük.


----------



## edios (2009 Szeptember 19)

*sicc*



venado írta:


> a kutya


gracías
és a macska:


----------



## Borella (2009 Szeptember 23)

edios írta:


> Szia Borella!
> Jó téged itt újra látni!
> No meg a felhőidet!
> 
> ...


Köszönöm Edios a kisédes felhőt!kissItt meg egy napfelhő:


----------



## venado (2009 Szeptember 24)

*menyasszonyi fátyol*

:mrgreen:


----------



## CSODÁS (2009 Szeptember 26)

Csodás felhők,amire csak ők képesek.


----------



## fahéj (2009 Szeptember 27)

Itt is egy kutyi.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Szeptember 27)

*Maja felhők:*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3840445283/" title="Mexican clouds by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3474/3840445283_92c9bb77f9.jpg" width="500" height="339" alt="Mexican clouds" /></a>


----------



## hkati (2009 Október 1)




----------



## mamaci1 (2009 Október 2)

*Chinok felhő*

Csatolás megtekintése 342462


----------



## fodike0 (2009 Október 3)

*a felhők játéka*

A felhők mindig megnyugtattak és elgondolkoztattak!!! Tegyék ezt mással is!


----------



## fodike0 (2009 Október 3)

Ezek is szépek!!!


----------



## fodike0 (2009 Október 3)

*még mindig szépek!*

Nézd tovább!


----------



## hkati (2009 Október 5)




----------



## hkati (2009 Október 5)

Májusi felhők:


----------



## casey02 (2009 Október 8)

Esőfelhő, amely elvonult szépen, lassan. Egy csepp sem esett belőle.


----------



## edios (2009 Október 27)

*A Fuji felhősipkával*

a klasszikus és elmaradhatatlan kis felhőcske a hegy felett:


----------



## edios (2009 November 20)

*felhőzuhatag*

sok szeretettel:


----------



## edios (2009 November 20)

*és még egyszer*

vajh, hova tűnt?????


----------



## kohe (2009 November 21)




----------



## edios (2009 November 21)

*virág és ég*

üdv a klubban


----------



## kohe (2009 November 22)

*Szép felhők...*

361156
361157


----------



## recum (2009 December 5)

Nézz le ránk!


----------



## fahéj (2009 December 14)

*a nagy méret miatt csatoltam a képeket*

Hali mindenki, rég jártam erre, hoztam pár szépséget.


----------



## fahéj (2009 December 14)




----------



## dittas (2009 December 20)




----------



## CSODÁS (2010 Január 1)

Csodálatos fellegek.


----------



## fahéj (2010 Január 3)




----------



## vajo (2010 Január 8)

*Gyönyörű felhők.*

 Égitenger


----------



## edios (2010 Január 9)

*Boldog 2010-et Mindenkinek!*

Remélem, hogy ebben az évben is sok örömet okoznak nekünk, barátaink, a felhők:


----------



## casey02 (2010 Január 11)




----------



## edios (2010 Január 22)

*nem tudom mutattam e már*

de ha igen, elfér mégegyszer oly szép:


----------



## edios (2010 Január 25)

*ecsetvonasok*


----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 29)




----------



## lalibalu (2010 Február 1)

:d


----------



## edios (2010 Február 11)

*nyomok a felhőben*



lalibalu írta:


> :d


Kösz Lalibalu a saját készítésű képet!Gyönyörű felhő!


----------



## Spanky (2010 Február 11)




----------



## edios (2010 Február 17)

*felhötánc*

:d


----------



## venado (2010 Február 20)

*Sunset in Sopron!*

Source: Hungary Expats (Facebook)


----------



## edios (2010 Február 21)

*egy kedvenc*

:d


----------



## edios (2010 Március 21)

*Budapesti felhők*

:d


----------



## edios (2010 Március 29)

*felhő és kereszt*

felhő és kereszt


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 29)

Felhő álmok


----------



## edios (2010 Március 29)

a kalapos


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 30)




----------



## edios (2010 Március 31)

*kissé életlen*

de egy futó kutyus:


----------



## AndiC (2010 Április 1)




----------



## edios (2010 Április 4)

*csak felhők és más semmi*

Boldog húsvétot Mindenkinek!


----------



## edios (2010 Április 9)

*sziklak kozott...*

...felhotomeg:


----------



## edios (2010 Április 9)

*fókabébi*

megtalálod?


----------



## edios (2010 Április 10)

*vihar készül éppen*

sötét felhők gyülekeznek


----------



## edios (2010 Április 16)

*a csütörtöki izlandi vulkánkitörés hamufelhője...*

... a felhők felett

Ismét kitört az Eyjafjallajökull (rövidebb nevén Eyjafjöll) tűzhányó Izland déli részén. A vulkán közel két évszázados szunnyadás után idén március 21-én aktivizálódott. Míg az akkori kitörés kevés füstöt és látványos tűzfüggönyt produkált (lásd a cikkben lévő első videón), addig az április 14-i aktivitás rengeteg vulkáni hamut lövellt a légkörbe. Emiatt jelentős korlátozásokat vezettek be a légiforgalomban, a hamufelhő pedig Magyarországig is elérhet.

Timár Gábor, az ELTE Geofizikai és Űrtudományi Tanszékének vezetője az [origo]-nak elmondta: a képen csak a hamufelhő legsűrűbb részeit látjuk. Ezt tényleg úgy kell elképzelnünk, mint például az avar égetésekor a kertből felszálló füstöt, sőt annál is sűrűbb. A ritkább részek kiterjedése jóval nagyobb, és a hamu egy része már a légkör második rétegének, a körülbelül 10 kilométer magasan kezdődő sztratoszférának az aljára is feljutott. Azt még nem lehet megmondani, hogy pontosan hogyan terjed tovább a felhő, de ha a szél olyan lesz, Magyarországig is eljuthat. Timár szerint az már biztos, hogy hazánkból is nagyon szép, szokatlanul vöröses naplementéket láthatunk a következő hetekben.

Az izlandi vulkánok a történelem során sokszor produkáltak a mostaninál is sűrűbb és messzebb jutó hamufelhőt. 1783-ban például a Laki vulkán kitörési felhőjét még Budán is észlelték, és ezt a kitörést tartják a 1783-84-es szokatlanul kemény tél okozójának. A vulkáni por- és hamurészecskék ugyanis akadályozzák a napsugárzás felszínre jutását, így az időjárás átmeneti hűlését okozzák.
Nagyobb kitörések is lehetnek
Egyelőre nem lehet tudni, hogyan folytatódik a vulkáni aktivitás Dél-Izlandon. A korábbi feljegyzések alapján az Eyjafallajokull aktivizálódását egy nagyobb vulkán, a Katla kitörése szokta követni. Ez már komolyabb következményekkel járna: sok jég olvadna el, ami áradásokat okozna.
Egy nagyobb izlandi vulkán tevékenysége egész Nyugat-Európára kihathat. A már említett Laki vulkán 1783-ban nagy mennyiségű gázt bocsátott a légkörbe, ami aztán füstködöt alkotott. A szmogot a nagy sebességű légköri futóáramlások (az ún. jet streamek) szétterítették, több európai országban változtatva meg az időjárás alakulását. Egy nagyobb kitörés akár 1 fokkal is lehűtheti a következő év globális klímáját. A Brit-szigeteken sokakat mérgeztek meg a vulkanikus eredetű gázok. A terméshozamok egész Nyugat-Európában visszaestek, éhínségek törtek ki - egyes történészek ennek okán a francia forradalommal is összekapcsolják a kitörést. A 18. századi festők tüzes naplementéket örökítettek meg.


A fotó és a cikk forrása: 
http://www.origo.hu/tudomany/20100415


----------



## venado (2010 Április 19)

*volcan islandes - nube de cenizas*

fuente: el país


----------



## edios (2010 Április 20)

*még mindig hamufelhő a felhők felett*

forrás: el país


----------



## edios (2010 Április 22)

*fekete és fehér...*

... a vulkáni hamu és a felhők keveredése


----------



## edios (2010 Április 26)

*és még mindig az izlandi vulkán*

felhőgyártás közben


----------



## edios (2010 Április 28)

*vörös felhők*

naplementében


----------



## edios (2010 Április 30)

*sárga felhők*

naplementében


----------



## edios (2010 Május 1)

*rózsaszín felhők*

naplementében


----------



## edios (2010 Május 2)

*Fejesek*

nagyban és kicsiben:


----------



## edios (2010 Május 3)

*aranyfelhők*

nagyban és kicsiben:


----------



## edios (2010 Május 4)

*bálnák az égen*

meg egyebek


----------



## edios (2010 Május 7)

*angyalszárny megint*

kicsiben jobban látszik:


----------



## repulopotty (2010 Május 7)

*elso hozzaszolasom*

Udvozlet Mindenkinek!
Eloszor is nagyon szepek a kepeitek. En is imadom a felhoket. 

Hogy ertelmes is legyen az ELSOM  csatolok egy kepet is. 
(Aztan persze azt sem lathatom, mig ossze nem szedem a huszat.) 

Ezt a madarkas felhot kuldok Nektek!!! 
(Van egy sanda gyanum, hogy photoshop is van benne, 
mert hat a csornel, ott nagyon eles a felho. De ettol eltekintve is szep. Szerintem )


----------



## edios (2010 Május 10)

*jézus kereszttel a felhőkön*

Erről találtam egy videót. 
itt tudod megnézni. 
Te is látod?


----------



## repulopotty (2010 Május 10)

*Jézus nélkül felhőkereszt*



edios írta:


> Erről találtam egy videót.
> itt tudod megnézni.
> Te is látod?



Szia!
Semmi különös, csak gyakorolom az üzi funkcióit, meg az általatok leírt képfeltöltést. Persze kérdés medig maradnak a képfeltöltőben a képek. 
És tartva magam a házszabályokhoz: 
Itt egy kép ehhez a témához, Jézus nélkül a kereszt.
Állítólag nem photoshoppolt !


----------



## edios (2010 Május 13)

*szárnyak*

xx


----------



## edios (2010 Május 17)

*kedves képek*

 xxx


----------



## repulopotty (2010 Május 18)




----------



## repulopotty (2010 Május 25)

üdv mindenkinek!
Egy esős-felhős meg egy villámos-felhős. Remélem nem probléma, hogy ez utóbbit a Villámok topicba is beleraktam.


----------



## edios (2010 Május 26)

repulopotty írta:


> üdv mindenkinek!
> Egy esős-felhős meg egy villámos-felhős. Remélem nem probléma, hogy ez utóbbit a Villámok topicba is beleraktam.


 
Szia repulopotty! Nekem nem probléma, jöhet kép bárhonnan, ha van rajta felhő. 

Ezt neked szeretettel:


----------



## edios (2010 Június 1)

*extraszéles atombombafelhő alakú felhő magyarorszagrol*

photoshop nélküli !!!


----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 4)




----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 4)




----------



## edios (2010 Június 6)




----------



## edios (2010 Június 10)

*felshőszív*


----------



## edios (2010 Június 10)




----------



## edios (2010 Június 11)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Június 12)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4630460198/" title="Gábriel arkangyal (Archangel Gabriel) by jsasvari, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3485/4630460198_3e78a9a432.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Gábriel arkangyal (Archangel Gabriel)" /></a>


----------



## edios (2010 Június 16)

*kereszt megkísértése*

...felhő képében:


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 16)

Valaki néz rám?


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 17)

Sugarak.


----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 17)




----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 17)




----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Június 17)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Sugarak.


Nagyon szépek.


----------



## edios (2010 Június 18)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Nagyon szépek.


Egyetértek. 

Köszönetem jeléül, küldök Nektek egy lencsefelhőt:
Sajnos képfeltöltőbe valamilyen oknál fogva nem tudom felrakni, így teljes méretben nem tudjátok élvezni. 

A lencsefelhőkről egy kicsit:

Látványos légköri alakzatok a lencsefelhők (altocumulus lenticularis). 

Ezek többnyire nagy kiemelkedések felett, valamivel azok mögött, az áramló levegőben kialakult állóhullám révén jönnek létre. 
Ennek megfelelően állófelhők, tehát nem mozdulnak el. 
Miközben a gáz áramlik bennük, egyik oldalukon folyamatosan keletkeznek, míg a túloldalon feloszlanak.
A hegynek ütköző levegő felemelkedik, eközben lehűl és nedvességtartalma idővel kiválik - ez alkotja a felhőt. Nem sokkal azután, hogy a nedvesség elkezd kicsapódni, a gáz már süllyedni is fog. Ekkor a vízcseppek elpárolognak, ezért az állóhullámnak csak a "csúcsa" jelentkezik felhőként. Emiatt a felleg viszonylag kicsi és jól körülhatárolt lesz, így alakul ki a látványos lencse alak.

forrás: origo
foto: Forrest G. Hall


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 18)

Sziasztok!
Köszönöm az elismerést . Edios a lencsefelhő is nagyon tetszik, ha nem haragszol, beraktam a gyűjteményembe. Sikerült teljes méretben megnézni is és lementeni is.
További minden jót nektek :..:


----------



## edios (2010 Június 18)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Köszönöm az elismerést . Edios a lencsefelhő is nagyon tetszik, ha nem haragszol, beraktam a gyűjteményembe. Sikerült teljes méretben megnézni is és lementeni is.
> További minden jót nektek :..:



Már miért haragudnék?  Szíves látunk máskor is.  Addig is egy másik lencsefelhő:


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 19)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 19)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 19)




----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Június 19)

Nap a felhő mögött.


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 19)

Egy fénysugár fentről - mit hoz vajon?


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 21)

Még két szépség


----------



## edios (2010 Június 24)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Egy fénysugár fentről - mit hoz vajon?


huh, a második kép felhője nagyon drámai, fantasztikus


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 24)

Szia edios!
Az a gördülő felhő sem kutya! Fenséges! Az ilyeneket és a szupercellásakat gyűjtöm, mert tudom ugyan, hogy pusztítás jön belőle, de látványnak lenyűgöző.
További jó fényképezést


----------



## edios (2010 Június 25)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Szia edios!
> Az a gördülő felhő sem kutya! Fenséges! Az ilyeneket és a szupercellásakat gyűjtöm, mert tudom ugyan, hogy pusztítás jön belőle, de látványnak lenyűgöző.
> További jó fényképezést


 
köszi 
egy szupercella: 


xxxxxxx


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 25)

Vihar után a megbékélés.


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 29)

Magányosan.


----------



## edios (2010 Június 29)

*felhőcsináló*



mohacsiga55 írta:


> Magányosan.


Mint egy halacska az akváriumban 

Felhőcsináló leleplezése:


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Június 29)

Szia edios!
Igazad van, tényleg olyan, mint halacska az akváriumban, erre nem is gondoltam .
Viszont a felhőcsinálód sorozat nagyon jó .
A napokban csináltam néhány felhőképet, amint felrakom a gépre, teszek ide is egy párat.
További jó felhővadászatot :..:.


----------



## svarcpeter (2010 Június 30)

_*...felhők felett...*_


----------



## repulopotty (2010 Június 30)

*a kiabálós és a mosolygós*

Szia edios!
Hoztam neked két saját képet. 
A mosolygós annyira nem sikerült, nem annyira kivehető a felhő pofija, csak a szája. Egyébként a kis mérgesből alakult át. 

A felhőcsináló sorozatra kíváncsi vagyok, szóval ha esetleg felraknád képfeltöltővel, hogy mi még nem rendes tagok is lássuk, plíííz. kiss


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 1)

Rózsaujjú hajnal


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 1)

Zivatarfelhők naplementében.


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 1)

Libasorban.


----------



## edios (2010 Július 5)

repulopotty írta:


> Szia edios!
> A felhőcsináló sorozatra kíváncsi vagyok, szóval ha esetleg felraknád képfeltöltővel, hogy mi még nem rendes tagok is lássuk, plíííz. kiss


Szia Repulopotty!
Íme a sorozat:


----------



## edios (2010 Július 5)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Libasorban.



hehe, itt meg a birkanyáj


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 6)

edios írta:


> hehe, itt meg a birkanyáj



Nagyon klassz! De direkt van fejjel lefelé?


----------



## venado (2010 Július 6)

*Terror in the sky*


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 8)

És a rózsaujjú hajnal ellentéte - a lángujjú alkonyat


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 8)

Bocsi, hogy velem van tele mostanában az oldal, de találtam a neten két képet, ami a maga nemében különleges, félelmetes és egyáltalán.... szerintem CSODÁLATOS !!!!! Mindkettő Magyarországon készült, az első Szegeden 2010.07.04-én, a másik Mezőhegyesen 2010.06.18-án egy jégvihar felhője. Háááát.... nem szerettem volna alatta lenni.....


----------



## edios (2010 Július 18)

*felhőember*



mohacsiga55 írta:


> Nagyon klassz! De direkt van fejjel lefelé?



feküdtem a mező közepén és így sikeredett 

itt egy felhőember :


----------



## edios (2010 Július 19)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Bocsi, hogy velem van tele mostanában az oldal, de találtam a neten két képet, ami a maga nemében különleges, félelmetes és egyáltalán.... szerintem CSODÁLATOS !!!!! Mindkettő Magyarországon készült, az első Szegeden 2010.07.04-én, a másik Mezőhegyesen 2010.06.18-án egy jégvihar felhője. Háááát.... nem szerettem volna alatta lenni.....



Ez a mezőhegyesi fantasztikus messziről, és gondolom borzasztó volt közelről!!!
Békésebb felhőka kánikulából:


----------



## edios (2010 Július 28)

viharfelhők sárgában


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 30)

edios írta:


> feküdtem a mező közepén és így sikeredett
> 
> itt egy felhőember :




Irtó jópofák! Mintha valamilyen többvégtagú (nem 4!) űrlény lenne 
További szép napot!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Július 30)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Július 31)

Sziasztok! Végre újra itthon! De nem jöttem üres kézzel, a kórházablakból lekaptam mobillal néhány szépséget, fogadjátok szeretettel:


----------



## edios (2010 Augusztus 7)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Sziasztok! Végre újra itthon! De nem jöttem üres kézzel, a kórházablakból lekaptam mobillal néhány szépséget, fogadjátok szeretettel:



Üdv a fedélzeten! Jó egészséget kívánva glória a felhőkön csak Neked  :


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Augusztus 7)

edios írta:


> Üdv a fedélzeten! Jó egészséget kívánva glória a felhőkön csak Neked  :



Hali! Köszönöm a jókívánságot és a glóriát . Már a gyűjteményem díszei.
További szép napot


----------



## edios (2010 Augusztus 18)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Hali! Köszönöm a jókívánságot és a glóriát . Már a gyűjteményem díszei.
> További szép napot



Gyűjteményedbe szupercella. 
Szitkay Gábor amatőr csillagász augusztus 15-én Győr környékén, Nyúlon fényképezte. 
A hullócsillag ráadás.


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Augusztus 19)

Halihó, szép napot mindenkinek 
Edios ez fantasztikus!!!!!! Ezt élőben látni, szerintem nem felejti el az ember, amig él. Csináltam egy albumot felhőkből, ha van kedved, kedvetek, nézzétek meg. Még nincs készen, folyamatosan töltök hozzá, csak idő kérdése 
A fenti képhez egy másik, ami hasonlóan hátborzongató, szintén Győr környékén fényképezték le  A másik kép az egyik "kedvencem": félelmetes.


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Felhők és naplemente*

Én is a felhő rajongók táborát népesítem, néhány szépség tőlem, nektek.


----------



## edios (2010 Szeptember 3)

kokica írta:


> Én is a felhő rajongók táborát népesítem, néhány szépség tőlem, nektek.



Üdv Kokica! Köszönet a képekért, az első nekem valami fantasztikus! Szívesen látunk többet is Tőled!

Nyaralásból egy kép, igaz naplementés, de a felhőkön a lényeg.


----------



## edios (2010 Szeptember 3)

Szia Mohacsiga!
Megnéztem az albumaidat, nagyon jó lesz! Sok sikert hozzá!!
Küldök egy képet, amit mindkettő albumodba betehetsz: 
macska a felhőben


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok Felhőimádók 
Köszönöm Edios a szép képeket, már mindkettő a helyén van 
A naplemente csodálatos, a cicafelhő meg tünemény 
Köszönöm az elismerést az albumokat illetően, igyekszem folyamatosan bőviteni. Úgy gondoltam, hogy oda csak olyan képeket teszek fel, amiket én készitettem.
Most ide rakok fel két naplementét, a barátnőm készitette őket, ahol a nyaralójuk van. Szerintem fantasztikusak!
Tudom, hogy van külön ilyen topik is, de én elsősorban veletek akartam megosztani 
További jó fotózást


----------



## edios (2010 Szeptember 10)

Köszönöm Mohacsiga! Gyönyörű színek!!

Szintén egy nyaralásbéli fotó: a szárnyas démonfelhő


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 20)

Saját képek


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!
Hegyipatak ezek gyönyörűek!!!!! Csak igy tovább 
Üdv: mohacsiga55

Búcsúznak a felhők a nyártól:


----------



## hegyipatak (2010 Szeptember 21)

Kedves Mohacsiga55!
Köszönöm elismerő szavaidat. 
 
Kacsint a felhő? (saját kép)


----------



## MPeter7 (2010 Szeptember 24)

Horgásztó:


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Szeptember 24)

MPeter7 írta:


> Horgásztó:



Szia!
Nagyon jó kép, nekem nagyon tetszik, kár, hogy nem szines. Ez a sóderos, csak nem Csepelen van?
Üdv: mohacsiga55


----------



## MPeter7 (2010 Szeptember 24)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Szia!
> Nagyon jó kép, nekem nagyon tetszik, kár, hogy nem szines. Ez a sóderos, csak nem Csepelen van?
> Üdv: mohacsiga55


Szia,
Hatvantól nem messze, a "Sóderes" kavicsbányatavon készült a kép.
Hidd el színesben nem ilyen "látványos"...


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok felhőimádók 
Csíkok az égen:


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 Október 14)

Hahó Felhőimádók!!!!!!!!
Hová tűntetek ?????????


----------



## messier13 (2010 Október 29)

Szekszárd felett


----------



## edios (2010 November 28)

*újra a fedélzeten*

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!
Archivaldo által készített képpel köszöntelek Benneteket, különösen Mohacsigát, aki olyannyira szívén viseli a felhők sorsát. kiss


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 November 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek 
Kedves Edios, örülök, hogy újra köztünk vagy  És köszi az érdekes felhőt. Köszöntésképpen egy pár felhő, amit távolléted alatt gyűjtöttem 
Az első: halacska vagy léghajó?
A második: szégyenlős felhő 
A harmadik: hó van benne?


----------



## edios (2010 December 4)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek
> Kedves Edios, örülök, hogy újra köztünk vagy  És köszi az érdekes felhőt. Köszöntésképpen egy pár felhő, amit távolléted alatt gyűjtöttem
> Az első: halacska vagy léghajó?
> A második: szégyenlős felhő
> A harmadik: hó van benne?





léghajó
szégyenlős
és hó van benne


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2010 December 4)

No lám! Ugyanaz és mégis más  Kedves Edios, nagyon jól összeszedted  Variációk egy témára 

És egy kis változatosság 
Őszi égbolt - esőfelhő, hajnal, fényjáték


----------



## edios (2010 December 12)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> No lám! Ugyanaz és mégis más  Kedves Edios, nagyon jól összeszedted  Variációk egy témára
> 
> És egy kis változatosság
> Őszi égbolt - esőfelhő, hajnal, fényjáték



Nagyon jó!!. Variációk egy témára: 
nyári égbolt - hajnal, naplemente, felhők felett.


----------



## edios (2010 December 14)

*mérges felhő*

persze photoshop rásegítéssel


----------



## edios (2010 December 17)

*fenséges felhők*

mint egy festményen:


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 17)

Sziasztok!

Gazdagítanám a felhő-gyűjteményt egy videóval, ha megengeditek  


<EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/WhVTJdHg2lM?fs=1&hl=hu_HU allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></EMBED>​


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 630985


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 23)

Csatolás megtekintése 630987


----------



## edios (2010 December 25)

*ezzel a nem karácsonyi képpel*

kívánok mindenkinek Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 632088


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 632089


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 632090


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 632091


----------



## Meridian (2010 December 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 632092


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Január 7)

Sziasztok Felhőimádók 
Két kép december 24-én délelőtt, amikor a napocska nagyon ki akart nézni a felhők közül  És egy másik, szilveszter délután alkonyatkor ilyen színe volt az égnek


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 16)

Félelmetes...


----------



## Meridian (2011 Január 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 644048


----------



## Meridian (2011 Január 19)

Csatolás megtekintése 644049


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Január 27)

Ronda, ijesztő hófelhők


----------



## edios (2011 Február 7)

*a kis voros vigyori*



mohacsiga55 írta:


> Ronda, ijesztő hófelhők



Csak Neked, egy kevésbé félelmetes.


----------



## edios (2011 Február 12)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Sziasztok Felhőimádók
> Két kép december 24-én délelőtt, amikor a napocska nagyon ki akart nézni a felhők közül  És egy másik, szilveszter délután alkonyatkor ilyen színe volt az égnek



Bizony ám! Máshol is volt ilyen. Nézd, ezt a cikket találtam a lilaságra:
Közel egy évvel ezelőtt, 2010. február 26-án kora reggel, kicsivel napkelte előtt Veszprémet sűrű, de viszonylag sekély köd borította el. A szokványos szürkeség néhány perc alatt fokozatosan lilás, majd bíborszínű árnyalatot öltött. Mintegy 10-15 percen át maradt ilyen a levegő, azután elhalványodott, és ismét a jól megszokott szürkék uralkodtak tovább. 
Ha az ember kíváncsi, az interneten elérhető időjárási webkamerákon ellenőrizhető, hogy vajon a környezetünkben is volt-e hasonló látvány, és esetleg azt is megtudhatjuk, mitől vált lilává a köd. A 2010. február 26-i reggelen az Országos Meteorológiai Szolgálat siófoki és balatongyöröki webkameráin lehetett meglátni a magyarázatot. A kameraképek ugyanis a hajnali felhők élénk rózsás színeit rögzítették, amelyek Veszprémben a fotó készítésekor közvetlenül nem látszottak, de színeiket a köd közvetítette.
Évente csak két-három alkalommal alakulhatnak úgy az időjárási körülmények, hogy ilyen árnyalatú ködöt figyelhessünk meg. A legfontosabb ehhez az, hogy a páratömeg ne legyen nagyon vastag rétegű, és eközben a köd feletti több-kevesebb felhőt a napkelte vagy a napnyugta megszínezhesse. A fenti fotókon látható jelenségért a napkeltekor az égre úszó középmagas felhőzet felelős. Köd híján a gyönyörű vöröslő hajnali felhők látványa fogadta volna a megfigyelőt, az alulról bevilágító napfénnyel.​ Földünk gömbölyű, a napfény viszont egyenes vonalban terjed. Így amikor a Nap alacsonyan áll, a fénye hosszabb utat tesz meg a légkör alsó rétegén át, mint amikor a fejünk felett süt. A felszín közelében sűrűbb is a légkör, és a mikroszkopikus szennyezőanyagok, aeroszol-részecskék ezen alsó rétegben lebegnek. E részecskék néhány speciális esettől eltekintve a látható fény hullámhossz-tartományánál (vagyis körülbelül 400-750 nanométernél) kisebbek. Ebben a tartományban az úgynevezett méretérzékeny Rayleigh-szórás fejti ki hatását, így a kékek és zöldek sokkal inkább kiszóródnak a Nap hozzánk jutó fényéből, ezzel a vöröses és sárgás árnyalatok maradnak - szerencsés esetben a felettünk lévő felhőket is megfestve. Még szerencsésebb esetben a felszínt takaró páraréteg is részt vesz a színjátékban, bíbor ködbe borítva a tájat.
Az, hogy mennyire élénken rózsás, bíborszínű a köd árnyalata, attól függ, hogy a felette lévő felhőzet mennyire ölt élénk színeket, és hogy mennyire vastag maga a köd. A túl vastag ködtakaró jobban tompítja a színeket, hiszen itt már a Mie-féle szórás lép fel, mivel a köd páraszemcséi jóval nagyobb méretűek (kb. 10-15 mikrométer) a látható fény hullámhosszánál. Felhőtlen égbolt esetén, vékony ködrétegen keresztül a napkelte, napnyugta színe tompa sárgás lesz.
Legutóbb 2010. december 31-én reggel láthattunk ilyen jelenséget az ország jelentős részéről. Érdemes a ködös alkonyok, hajnalok idején is felnézni az égre, hátha mi is tanúi lehetünk e szép és érdekes jelenségnek!


szerző: *Landy-Gyebnár Mónika*
*forrás: origo
*


----------



## edios (2011 Február 14)

*emberke...*

...integet


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Február 15)

*Szélfútta*

Kedves Edios  Köszönöm a cikket, nagyon érdekes volt 
Itt van két régi kép, ahol olyan a felhő, mintha odafent a magasban erős szél fújná


----------



## edios (2011 Április 20)

*mint egy kígyó...*

...hammm


----------



## edios (2011 Április 26)

*alacsonyan*

szállnak a felhők...


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Április 27)

Felhős fotó Londonba repülve.


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Április 27)

Felhők


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Április 27)

Egy különc felhő


----------



## szinuhe90 (2011 Április 27)

Maci alakú felhő


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Május 7)

Tavaszi felhők - csak változatosan  És bár nem felhő - egy csodás szivárvány


----------



## edios (2011 Május 14)

*vágtató szarvas...*

... az esőfelhőben


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Május 25)

*Sugarak és felhők*

Sugarak és felhők 
Az utolsó - felhőgyűrű


----------



## edios (2011 Május 30)

*sötét...*

... hangulat


----------



## edios (2011 Június 7)

*sötét felhők alakulnak...*

... made by humans


----------



## edios (2011 Június 9)

*kicsit csíkos...*

..ég alja


----------



## edios (2011 Július 13)

felhö a javából:


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Július 18)

Húúú, Edios  Ez a sárga valami félelmetes :shock: Nem futkosott a hideg a hátadon tőle?


----------



## edios (2011 Augusztus 3)

*valami szívderítőbb...*

...kedves mohacsiga


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Augusztus 13)

Kedves Edios  Nagyon köszönöm a szivecskéket 
Sok szeretettel Neked Falkon szerencsesárkány a Végtelen történet-ből


----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Október 20)

Néhány kép az utóbbi idők terméséből


----------



## edios (2011 December 13)

*görgőfelhő viharzónában*

A görgőfelhők a talaj felett hosszan elnyúló alakzatok, olyanok, mintha nem messze a felszín fölött "gurulnának". Kisebb méretben veszélytelen, de nagyobb változataikat viharos erejű szél, esetleg tornádó kísérheti.


----------



## edios (2011 December 28)

*csigabiga az égen...*

...araszolgat


----------



## aisling627 (2012 Január 16)

Nagyon szépek!


----------



## kovacss (2012 Február 26)

?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 16)




----------



## 0831 (2012 Május 30)

Teljesen odavagyok a gyönyörű felhőkért.


----------



## 0831 (2012 Május 30)

Felhők felett mindig kék az ég.


----------



## edios (2012 Június 6)




----------



## ithuriel2 (2012 Június 6)




----------



## edios (2012 Június 9)

vörös égbolt - zöld fű 
közte a nagy semmi


----------



## edios (2012 Augusztus 7)

medve lenne


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2012 Szeptember 3)

Viharfelhő széle naplementekor


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2012 Szeptember 3)

Abszolút kék ég


----------



## scandal (2012 Szeptember 24)

Ez nagyon jól néz ki.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 1)




----------



## Kriszti7610 (2013 Február 28)

Sziasztok, új tag vagyok.
Szeretnék hozzátok csatlakozni. Nagyon szeretek felhőket fotózni én is.


----------



## Kriszti7610 (2013 Február 28)

Gyönyörű ez a kép


----------



## casey02 (2013 Május 5)




----------



## venado (2013 Május 6)

zenei felhő 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEOJQawykD0


----------



## venado (2013 Május 6)

Montserrat, Catalunya!


----------



## edios (2013 Június 7)

hát akkor egy-két szépség mostanában:
1.


----------



## edios (2013 Június 7)

2.


----------



## edios (2013 Június 7)

Békeffy Lajos fotója (Románia) most épp kedvenc


----------



## edios (2013 Június 7)

mohacsiga55 írta:


> Abszolút kék ég
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 942320


 
Kissé későn mondva: zseniális


----------



## tornando (2013 Augusztus 23)

Ég és Föld


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2014 Január 8)

Néhány gyöngyszem 2013-ból


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

Sean Heavey szupercellás zivatarfotója


----------



## gumelig (2014 Június 15)

A Duna fölött (Saját kép)


----------



## Albert67 (2014 Június 15)

Ez a "kis" vihar állítólag Dunaharasztiban volt ... Az biztos, hogy nem szívesen találkoztam volna vele. 

http://dunaharasztima.hu/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/vihar3.jpg


----------



## mohacsiga55 (2014 Július 20)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2014 Július 29)

Felhővarázs


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Július 30)

Saját kép, ma készült:
- 1/125 s
- f/16
- WB: Sunny
- ISO 200


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Augusztus 13)

Két vihar között - 2014.08.12
----------------------------------
1/160 s
f/12.9
ISO 200
0.00 eV
WB: AUTO


----------



## Pandora's Box (2014 Augusztus 14)

HOYA - http://www.hoyafilter.com/hoya/products/pro1digitalfilterseries/pro1dcircularpl/
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Távolság: kb. 1.5km
1/200 s
ISO 400
0.00 eV
f/11.3
WB: Auto
Filter/Szűrő: Circular PL - HOYA PRO1 Digital Filter


----------



## betonflex (2015 Május 3)




----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)




----------

